# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Found this dude hopping around, not quite sure what he/she is

## Jessalyn

I live in SW Washington, the closest resemblance I've seen is a variation of the Northern Red legged frog, and if it helps it kinda meeped when I picked it up.

----------


## Jessalyn

After doing some more research I'm almost positive it's a Northern red-legged frog (Rana Aurora) it had a bit of red on it's belly and the spindly webbed feet. Pretty neat, Ive only seen PCFs in this area so it kinda threw me off haha

----------


## Carlos

Can't tell from pic; would need top and side pics to better ID.  If a _Rana aurora_; here is more info on them and can also hear call:  AmphibiaWeb - Rana aurora  :Smile:  .

----------


## irThumper

Nice looking froggle. Have you tried this page? Reptiles and Amphibians of the Pacific Northwest
 :Frog Smile:

----------


## Paul

lol meeped. Great descriptive word! Very good looking frog!

----------


## Jessalyn

Thanks guys! I tried to find the little buddy to take better pictures but he/she was long gone. After looking at that list I'm even more convinced it's was a Rana Aurora, mostly because of the feet. Here's the other pictures I got.

----------


## Jessalyn

Talk about absolute luck! I saw this dude just chillin enjoying the rain (it's been pretty hot here as of the late) he looks a bit smaller than the other one and much more sassy. I tried to pick him up and move him out of the parking lot and he wasn't having it lol anyways sorry for the crappy quality it's pretty dark here right now haha hope these help!

----------


## Jessalyn

Oh my gosh, lucky doesn't even begin to cover it! These frogs are everywhere right now! I saw another adult and a few froglets. I also saw a ton of Pseudacris Regilla they are all loving this rain! I saw probably around 10-15 different frogs of all sizes. I feel like a kid in a candy shop. Truly amazing.

----------

